
Britain bans gasoline and diesel cars starting in 2040 - alagappanr
http://money.cnn.com/2017/07/26/news/uk-bans-gasoline-diesel-engines-2040/index.html
======
mattbgates
Well technically, they _will ban_ it in 2040. It hasn't happened yet. Of
course, we could argue that time only seems linear because that is how we
perceive it. Who knows... maybe they will change their mind in 20 years.

------
PaulHoule
This is like how Germany banned nuclear power?

